# question about difference between solenoid voltage and picoboo



## gooffy87 (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi all, I am about to purchase a solenoid kit and picoboo jr from fright props, my question is, what is the main difference between the 110, 12 and 24 v models. I understand 110 can be plugged into a wall and the other two need power packs, but what is the real difference, what do you all prefer? I know that needing to buy power packs will just increase costs but is their an advantage for using one of those voltages? I am looking to power a JIB pneumatic prop. thanks!

here is alink to what im talking about

available solenoid kits
http://www.frightprops.com/pneumati...k-up-starter-kit-double-acting-0595-0027.html

picoboo
http://www.frightprops.com/controll...lers/picoboo-controllers/picoboo-jr-0691.html

the manual says to use 12v with the picoboo jr so is that the only voltage solenoid it will work with? what will happen if i hook a 110 to it? thanks in advance!

~pleasant......screams......


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

With any of my controllers, I use 12 or 24 volt DC solenoids as my controllers utilize a low voltage driver chip to energize the solenoids. With the picoboo controller, it has relays, so you could you use any of the above solenoid voltages. The controller itself requires the 12 volts to power it up.

The valves won't have any difference, just the solenoid voltage to energize them properly. I would go with either the 12 or 24 volt solenoids, you just need the proper power supply to feed the solenoids through the picoboo relays.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

I have a picoboo 104 similar to the jr link. I have run 12v and 110v with it without any issues. The instructions are good to help with the wiring. I prefer 12V solenoids since most places I go to have them in stock.


----------



## gooffy87 (Oct 18, 2011)

went with the 12 v solenoid and the picoboo jr! soooooooo excited! Halloween is just around the corner...........and over the fence.........and through the bushes lol


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

Solenoids don't draw alot, with the 12v power supply for the picoboo, you can also power the 12v solenoid.


----------



## gooffy87 (Oct 18, 2011)

interesting, thanks for the input stagehand!


----------



## hauntedyards (Mar 24, 2005)

I use 24volts because I think it's safer than 110 to work with and I can run bundles of tiny wires to groups of props with no worries about water and weather and electrical codes. lol

I use 1 single 10 amp PowerOne 24v power supply to power all props I will ever build. They are quite reasonable on Ebay.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

gooffy87 said:


> went with the 12 v solenoid and the picoboo jr! soooooooo excited! Halloween is just around the corner...........and over the fence.........and through the bushes lol


12v is a good choice. I'd venture to guess most haunters use 12v. Adapters are easy to find, safe in comparison, and can often power several things through one wall wart.

There's a sticky thread in the tech forum, Use of Prop Controllers, which you might find helpful.


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

I use 12 volts DC for just about everything(there a few exceptions). Mini spots, solenoids, sound, etc. Last year I powerd everything with a computer power supply from an old computer.


----------

